# Commonwealth CA-13 Boomerang



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

Just finished another paper model. It's a 1/33 scale kit of the Commonwealth CA-13 Boomerang, the first fighter plane designed and built in Australia, by ModelCard. Everything here is paper except the clear plastic panels I cut for the canopy, and some brass rod for the guns and landing gear.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

That's really nice. Card models are a lot of fun and get addictive once you start !


----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

That is the first time I have seen a paper kit. Very interesting and makes me want to give it a try!


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Very nice job on this iconic Aussie Fighter.....Cheers mark


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

What an excellent paper model. I'm regularly surprised by the level of detail paper modellers can achieve in their models.


----------

